# HGVC Las Vagas- Strip vs. Convention Center



## hsintang (May 7, 2008)

I am thinking to make a purchase in either location.  The current MN fees are about the same.  I don't plan to go to LV often.  So this purchase is more for internal exchange purchase.  I already own 2 wks at other TS resorts and exchange thourgh RCI.  HGVC points will allow me to fill in some gaps.  I compared Hyatt, Marriott, and HGVC and picked HGVC partly due to it's RCI associated and the flexibility.  
The resale agent told me that the MN fee for strip may increase once the sales office moves out of this location.  Is this statement true?  

I personally don't think it make difference which one to own as long the costs are comparable, however, would like to know your comments/suggestions.

I am only looking for a yearly 4800pt for maybe everyother year usage?


----------



## UWSurfer (May 7, 2008)

I own a week at Flamingo and a week at LV Hilton (aka: "convention center", "Karen"...) and I've stayed at the strip property.  The strip is very nice and will probably have a sales office operating for quite some time as they have two towers built and have plans in the works for another two from what I've read here on Tug.   It's generally accepted theory that MF's tend to be lower when a developer is actively selling units at a resort.  The reasons for this come in several explanations, but the most plausible is a new resort has fewer things to go wrong and replace.

I like the LV Hilton HGVC as I tend to go each year for a trade show or two and it's location makes it very desirable.   This location has been around for several years and is probably a few years away from a refurbishment, and possibly a special assessment like owners of Flamingo now are experiencing.  Strip probably won't see anything like that for maybe a decade.

Know though that HGVC does not trade with RCI in the way you do with your other resorts and personal RCI account.  The RCI trades are done internally with the HGVC counslers.  You call their 800# and they initiate a search on your behalf and should they find a week you want, they use HGVC points from your account.   You don't deposit a week with RCI and then search with your RCI account.  It's separate from any personal account you have.


----------



## Seth Nock (May 7, 2008)

There is no reason to pay extra for the Strip vs Convention center.  I would recommend buying the 5000 point or 7000 point unit, as the 5000 point unit is about $1500 less than the 4800 point unit.  It would take many years to make up the $1500 by the maintenance difference.


----------



## hicksville (May 7, 2008)

Seth Nock said:


> There is no reason to pay extra for the Strip vs Convention center.  I would recommend buying the 5000 point or 7000 point unit, as the 5000 point unit is about $1500 less than the 4800 point unit.  It would take many years to make up the $1500 by the maintenance difference.




Can you disclose recent 5000 and 4800 sales amounts/terms?


----------



## Seth Nock (May 7, 2008)

hicksville said:


> Can you disclose recent 5000 and 4800 sales amounts/terms?



HGVC Las Vegas Hilton (and Flamingo) 5000 points has been selling for about $6,500; Strip property about $7,000 - $7,200.  4800 point units have been selling for about $7,800 - $8000 for Las Vegas Hilton (and Flamingo), about $8,500 for the Strip. Sea World has been selling for a little less.


----------



## hsintang (May 7, 2008)

I just checked the recent posts to get MFs, however, most were for 2bedrooms.  Do we have LV strip/convention center owners there with 5000 or 4800 points who can provide 2008 MF info.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Seth Nock (May 8, 2008)

I have it as $462 for Strip and $480 for Las Vegas Hilton, but I need to verify those figures.


----------



## hicksville (May 8, 2008)

On my deal (4800@ LV Flamingo), I was told the seller paid 2008 maintenance as follows:

2008 Maintenance $610.33
Taxes: $38.21
Special assment $96.20

Is Flamingo that much higher than the other 2 LV locations?


----------



## dougp26364 (May 8, 2008)

If you're only buying points for exchange, I see no reason to pay a higher amount just to own at any one particular resort. I'm not certain I'd use MF's today as any gauge for what MF's might be tomorrow. They're going to change. I would like to assume that the three Vegas resorts MF's will always be similar with just a few dollars seperating them from each other.


----------



## Cathyb (May 8, 2008)

Seth: Why does a 5000 point pkg sell for less than 4800 point???


----------



## PigsDad (May 8, 2008)

Cathyb said:


> Seth: Why does a 5000 point pkg sell for less than 4800 point???


I'll take a stab at this one, if you don't mind...

5000 points is a 2BR in Gold season, whereas 4800 points is a 1BR in Platinum season.  Since MFs are by unit size, not points, you will be paying more MFs per point *every year* for the 2BR vs. the 1BR.

You always get the best point/MF ratio with Platinum season points, but they are more expensive to purchase.

Kurt


----------



## PigsDad (May 8, 2008)

hicksville said:


> On my deal (4800@ LV Flamingo), I was told the seller paid 2008 maintenance as follows:
> 
> 2008 Maintenance $610.33
> Taxes: $38.21
> ...


The Flamingo property currently has a 2?? year special assessment going on.  That is the reason for the higher MFs this year.

Kurt


----------



## hicksville (May 8, 2008)

Kurt-
I thought the $96 special assessment was on top of the $610 maintenance, not already included in it?  Maybe I'm wrong.. since I'm not paying it.


----------



## hsintang (May 8, 2008)

Seth Nock said:


> I have it as $462 for Strip and $480 for Las Vegas Hilton, but I need to verify those figures.



These MFs are for the 4800pt/1 bedroom.
I believe the MFs for 5000pt/2 bedroom are around $670-690.


----------



## UWSurfer (May 8, 2008)

Here's a thread with many 2008 MF fee's: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=57419


----------



## mary1108 (May 8, 2008)

UWSurfer said:


> Know though that HGVC does not trade with RCI in the way you do with your other resorts and personal RCI account.  The RCI trades are done internally with the HGVC counslers.  You call their 800# and they initiate a search on your behalf and should they find a week you want, they use HGVC points from your account.   You don't deposit a week with RCI and then search with your RCI account.  It's separate from any personal account you have.



Hi, I'm getting ready to purchase Hilton Flamingo- 1st timeshare.  : )   I just read the comment above and have a question. All the salespeople have told me you could exchange with RCI- this is a new concept to me so I don't know how it works yet. But I was wondering how it differs if you have the Hilton counselors do it for you instead of you managing it yourself. Do they have access to the same inventory?

Hope that made sense. Thanks!


----------



## mary1108 (May 8, 2008)

UWSurfer said:


> Know though that HGVC does not trade with RCI in the way you do with your other resorts and personal RCI account.  The RCI trades are done internally with the HGVC counslers.  You call their 800# and they initiate a search on your behalf and should they find a week you want, they use HGVC points from your account.   You don't deposit a week with RCI and then search with your RCI account.  It's separate from any personal account you have.



Hi, I'm getting ready to purchase Hilton Flamingo- 1st timeshare.  : )   I just read the comment above and have a question. All the salespeople have told me you could exchange with RCI- this is a new concept to me so I don't know how it works yet. 

But the comment above was the first I heard about having Hilton counselors do it for you. Opposed to having your own acct?? Are the chances good to get what you want? Do they have access to the same inventory?

Thanks!!


----------



## UWSurfer (May 9, 2008)

HGVC has two sets of computers in their offices...theirs and RCI.  There are a few people in each HGVC call center who know how to work the RCI system and you will deal with them.  They have full access to RCI inventory, but will gravitate to Gold Crowns, attempting to keep the quality of HGVC on par with where ever you are interested in.  

You can specify a place which isn't Gold Crown, but they will generally try to place you someplace that is Gold Crown rated.  My wife did an RCI exchange into a Fairfield in Nashville which was a very nice three bedroom in January and was quite pleased.  Doing it with HGVC/RCI she used our points and was able to book less than a week stay there...5 nights if I recall. 

HGVC charges to begin a search, ($149 I believe) which is refundable if you don't actually take anything or they don't find anything you're willing to take.


----------



## limin (May 9, 2008)

The biggest difference in RCI trading between HGVC participants and other RCI participants is that HGVC participants trade with points.  They do not deposit their owned week into RCI and then hope to get the week and resort they want in exchange.

With HGVC you work with a HGVC representative that does a search for you at the above mentioned $149 fee.  It can be a search for a week or just a "nights" search if the resort you are looking for is in the RCI "nights" program. (The fee for a nightly search is different than $149)

It can be quite intimidating and confusing to folks that haven't learned the ropes yet.

An example that I booked a couple of years ago was this:  I used my HGVC points to book several nights at the Sapphire Beach Resort in  a studio on the island of St. Maarten.  I also booked 6 nights at the Royal Islander in a one bedroom also on the island of St. Maarten.  All this for the same trip.  I did this within 60 days of leaving for the trip.  All of this used less than my 5000 point allotment of HGVC points.

I just mention this as an example of using points to their fullest value for RCI properties that are hard to get into.  As many of us know the HGVC system is very flexible and valuable once you figure it out.  And I am still learning stuff each year as it continues to change.


----------



## Cathyb (May 10, 2008)

Kurt, thank you


----------



## Cathyb (May 10, 2008)

Dave: Regarding your St. Maarten two stays -- were they in the Dec-Mar timeframe or more toward hurricane season???


----------



## limin (May 10, 2008)

Cathyb,  I am thinking they were either in June or October.  We have made many, many trips to St. Maarten and most were in the shoulder seasons.  We lived on the neighbor island of Anguilla for awhile and our vacations to St. Maarten have started to blur.

If you are thinking of taking a trip their I would be happy to share experiences via PM or off forum.


----------



## Cathyb (May 11, 2008)

thanks limin but we just returned from SXM (and Aruba) just two months or so ago.  We stayed over near Phillipsburg and that was a mistake (this was our 3rd trip).  It was too far from all the action -- normally we stayed at the Royal or Atrium.  Can you tell us a little about Anguilla?  We went over on the ferry for one day on our second trip, but really didn't get to know the island.


----------



## limin (May 11, 2008)

*Anguilla*

Cathy-Anguilla is a very quiet and laid back island.  When we lived their in 2005 there were about 11,000 residents.  Most folks visit the island for the solitude and the beaches.  The beaches are world famous.  There are a few very high end resorts, Cap Jaluca, Quisenart, come to mind.  You may remember that the NBC Today show  held their annual wedding ceremony at Cap Jaluca on Anguilla.  

There are a few other places to stay that are good.  Some folks rave about the food.  Personally I don't think it is so hot.  St. Maarten has much better options for food.

As Anguilla is a British influenced island, it is pretty conservative.  Not at all like St. Maarten.  In fact most folks on Anguilla despise St. Maarten.  (Except of course when they need something to purchase as there really is not much on Anguilla.  A few grocery stores with limited goods (from an American point of view).  No franchise operations, although they do have a Subway now.  They also have a very expensive championship golf course.  Opened after we left the island.

I would recommend www.anguillaguide.com to learn some about the island.  If one can afford to stay there and wants peace and quite it is an absolutely wonderful place.  No comparison at all to St. Maarten.

My favorite beaches were Meads Bay, Shoal West and Shoal East.


----------

